# Furries Ruin Everything!!



## greatfoxmusic (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello all.  I am not very traditionally very active in the online furry community, but I am always a furry at heart.  I am on the older side, but I can say I will never lose my furriness.  I'm not one of those that grows out of it and says ohhhhh that stuff is just for kids or grimy little boomerang social rejects.  Screw that!  Furry for life! RAWR!  F the bozos!

With that in mind, I present to you all, my first fully furry song since I have been making music back in 1995.  Don't be scared away by the title, it is very tongue-in-cheek.  Check the vocals out and you will see.  This is a parody/remake of an old song from 1979 by The Brains, and remade into a minor pop hit by Cyndi Lauper in 1983.  I present:  Furries Ruin Everything!


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D284647936


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 27, 2016)

Holy fucking shit! I love this! I mean!! I love how it sounds like it's from the 80's to 90's.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, since it's a parody of some old song.. But yeah


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Think I might put that on my ipod, it's catchy and keeps a steady rythm so I might use it for running or riding my bike.


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Think I might put that on my ipod, it's catchy and keeps a steady rythm so I might use it for running or riding my bike.



It does have that sort of tempo for exercising.  Dare I say, Furry Jazzercise?


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 1, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Holy fucking shit! I love this! I mean!! I love how it sounds like it's from the 80's to 90's.



Thanks!  I am glad you like it!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 1, 2016)

greatfoxmusic said:


> Thanks!  I am glad you like it!



Yeeeeeesssssssss


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 28, 2016)

FURRIES!  Furries ruin everythiiiiiing!  I said FurrrRRRRAAAYS!  Furries ruin everything!  I think they know what they're doing!  They're trying to WARP MY BRAIN!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 28, 2016)

greatfoxmusic said:


> FURRIES!  Furries ruin everythiiiiiing!  I said FurrrRRRRAAAYS!  Furries ruin everything!  I think they know what they're doing!  They're trying to WARP MY BRAIN!


It's too late now. You are one of us!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2016)

This gets the Mr. Fox Furries Ruin Everything stamp of approval.


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's too late now. You are one of us!



Awwwwwwwwww  crap.


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This gets the Mr. Fox Furries Ruin Everything stamp of approval.



Woah.  <\Keanu>


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2016)

Good song.

As for Furries ruining everything: Can't disagree. See a lot of complete and utter morons in this fandom it's hilarious.


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Good song.
> 
> As for Furries ruining everything: Can't disagree. See a lot of complete and utter morons in this fandom it's hilarious.



Thanks!  Well it is written cheeky, but I mean well, generally!  Of course if you agree with it literally, that's fine too!


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Nov 21, 2016)

ARGH!  OK yeah, topic bump.  I need a video for this song.  Anyone wanna partake?  I have ideas.  Really though. MUSIC VIDEO!  FURSUITS!


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey everyone who listened to this, the song just hit 500 plays!  Woot!  All ya'll ROCK!


----------



## Draig Calon (Jan 26, 2017)

I think this is a great song, Thanks for sharing  It is not often that I find a modern song that I like, but this definitely get my approval, keep writing songs.


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Jan 26, 2017)

Draig Calon said:


> I think this is a great song, Thanks for sharing  It is not often that I find a modern song that I like, but this definitely get my approval, keep writing songs.



Thanks!  Thanks for listening and I'm glad you like it.


----------



## WolfyJake (Jan 30, 2017)

This... This is amazing  You, sir, you're awesome for this!


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Feb 9, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> This... This is amazing  You, sir, you're awesome for this!



Thanks!  I appreciate you listening to it!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

greatfoxmusic said:


> Thanks!  I appreciate you listening to it!


You're welcome, I have it planted firmly in my playlist.


----------



## Cestrum (Feb 11, 2017)

Loved that song, it really made my day and it sounds great! : )


----------



## Cerberus326 (Feb 11, 2017)

Great song I bet there's a few out there like..."ears go shooting in space off of head "*!


----------



## Cerberus326 (Feb 11, 2017)

Will there be a part two where it switches into a techno dance mix ... ?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 7, 2019)

I FUCKING hate you for this but I love it at the same time


----------

